# Sonido Line Array



## tecnicdeso

He encontrado este artículo acerca de los novedosos sistemas y conceptos de Line Array.

Muchos de los que buscamos circuitos de audio aún no estamos preparados para este tipo de sistemas, por ello no estaria mal profundizar en el tema, por conocer como se trabaja actualmente en el campo del sonido profesional. Atras quedaron las monstruosas torres de Altavoces para dar paso a cajitas de apenas potencia apiladas y procesadas de tal forma que, según he leido a continuación, son capaces de aumentar la presion sonora según  nos alejamos del equipo.
No estaria mal que seamos capaces de desglosar un sistema de estos. Un saludo.


Copiado de parte de un artículo de:  http://www.ispmusica.com 

"Al día de hoy no queda ningún fabricante nacional o extranjero, salvo excepciones, que no cuente entre sus productos con un Line Array "Arreglo Lineal". Al igual que pronto no veremos ningún concierto de música que no utilice uno de estos sistemas.

Un poco de historia
Aunque parezca lo último en tecnología de refuerzo sonoro sus principios de funcionamiento tienen más de medio siglo.

Primero fue Auguste Jean Fresnel, en 1814, quien demostró una multiplicidad de fenómenos manifestados por la luz polarizada. Observó que dos rayos polarizados ubicados en un mismo plano se interfieren, pero no lo hacen si están polarizados entre sí cuando se encuentran perpendicularmente. Este descubrimiento le invita a pensar que en un rayo polarizado debe ocurrir algo perpendicularmente en dirección a la propagación, y establece que ese algo no puede ser más que la propia vibración luminosa.

Su analogía en el mundo del sonido demuestra que la onda reflejada y la refractada están formadas por la envolvente de las ondas elementales, producidas al mismo tiempo en puntos distintos de la superficie. El rayo reflejado es perpendicular a la onda reflejada, como el rayo incidente respecto a la onda incidente.

De ello podemos deducir que para evitar lóbulos considerables en la respuesta polar vertical y que la suma entre las fuentes individuales de sonido tenga coherencia, la separación máxima entre cajas ha de ser menor que la mitad de la longitud de onda de la frecuencia más alta que deben de reproducir.







Harry F. Olson en su libre "Acoustical Engineering", publicado en 1947, ya adelantaba varias teorías aplicadas a la acústica, como las líneas de subgraves, arcos, directividad de las frecuencias graves, arreglos lineales, etc.

TECNOLOGÍA "WST" HEIL ACOUSTIC
Pero no fue hasta que el Doctor Christian Heil, en 1992, presentara en AES (Audio Engineering Society) el estudio "Fuentes sonoras irradiadas por fuentes múltiples de sonido" cuando se comenzaran a fabricar los primeros line array.

Este doctor en Acústica Francés pensó que si se tiraba una piedra al agua, esto provocaría una onda circular progresiva emitida a partir del punto de caída de dicha piedra.

Si tiramos un puñado de piedras se crearía una red de interferencias. Como la superficie del agua no permite ver una forma de onda progresiva, es como si estuviéramos en un campo sonoro caótico.
Pero resulta que si se cogen todas esas piedras, se meten en una misma bolsa y la tiramos al agua, volvemos a observar una onda circular progresiva.

O sea, que lo que se trataba era de crear una fuente sonora puntual, en la que se pudiera controlar la apertura, con el fin de concentrar la energía sobre la zona de público que nos interesa.

Esta idea le condujo al desarrollo de la tecnología WST (Wavefront Sculpture Technology), "escultura del frente de ondas" cuyo objetivo era encontrar las condiciones físicas para que un sistema con varios altavoces sea el equivalente a una sola fuente sonora, de grandes dimensiones, capaz de reproducir una onda continua y manejable.

En el desarrollo de su teoría también observo que el ARF, Active Radiating Factor (Factor de radiación activo) ha de ser mayor que el 80% del área total del sistema completo, incluido separación entre cajas.

El comportamiento de radiación depende de la proporción entre la longitud del array y la longitud de onda de la frecuencia reproducida.

Para una frecuencia fija, si aumentamos la longitud de la línea, el lóbulo principal se estrecha y aparecen lóbulos secundarios.

Para un tamaño de array fijo, al subir en frecuencia el lóbulo principal se estrecha y aparecen lóbulos secundarios.

TEORIAS SOBRE LINE ARRAY

1-PROPAGACIÓN DEL SONIDO
-Ondas Esféricas
Como ya sabemos, según la ley de la inversa de los cuadrados, tenemos una atenuación del nivel de presión sonora de 6dB cada vez que doblamos la distancia.

Ésto es debido a la propagación del sonido como frente de ondas esféricas

Así, cada vez que se dobla la distancia del oyente a la fuente, la energía radiada se dispersa en un área 4 veces superior, por lo que la densidad de energía se reduce a una cuarta parte, lo que supone esa caída de 6dB.






-Ondas cilíndricas
En un line array, el frente de ondas generado por cada elemento es cilíndrico, manteniéndose constante en el plano vertical. Este frente de ondas es casi plano y por ello no existen interferencias entre cada una de las fuentes, por lo que tenemos una suma coherente comportándose como una única fuente de sonido.






De esta figura se aprecia que cada vez que doblamos la distancia del oyente al line array, el área en la que se dispersa toda la energía del sistema dobla su tamaño, por lo que esta densidad de energía se reduce solo a la mitad, lo que equivale a una caída de 3dB.

-Diferencia entre la propagación en campo cercano y campo lejano
Como la longitud del array no es infinita, existirá un punto, dependiendo de la frecuencia, cuyo frente de onda resultante pasará de cilíndrico a esférico.
Este punto es el que separa el campo cercano del campo lejano, por ello cuanto mayor sea el número de cajas más lejos llegara el campo cercano.
Si aplicamos la siguiente formula, tendremos la relación entre longitud del array y el límite del campo cercano:

D = H2f / 2C

H= Altura del array - f= Frecuencia - c= velocidad del sonido
Si la longitud del array es de 5 m, entonces si f=100Hz D= 3,7m y si f=1KHz D=37m

Realmente el comportamiento en campo cercano de los arreglos lineales es más complejo. Cualquier punto dado en el campo cercano está sobre el eje de uno solo de los difusores de alta frecuencia altamente direccionales, pero recibe la energía de baja frecuencia de la mayor parte de los componentes del arreglo. Por esta razón, añadir más componentes al arreglo aumentará la energía de baja frecuencia en el campo cercano, pero las altas frecuencias permanecerán igual.

Por ello, los arreglos lineales necesitan ecualización para aumentar las altas frecuencias en campo lejano, la ecualización efectivamente compensa la pérdida por propagación. En el campo cercano, compensa la suma constructiva de las bajas frecuencias y la proximidad a la guía de onda de alta frecuencia.

-Cobertura del array
La cobertura de un sistema es el ángulo determinado por una caída de nivel de presión de 6dB, o sea:





Si verificamos esto con el siguiente grafico:






Para un array lineal plano de 2 m su ángulo de cobertura vertical seria:
Si f=100 Hz , lambda = 3.4 m o sea longitud / lambda = 0.59 en el gráfico leemos > 150º
Mientras que si f=1KHz, lambda = 0.34 m longitud / lambda = 5.9 en el gráfico leemos < 15º

2-LA IMPORTANCIA DE LA FASE
John Meyer demostró la otra teoría de los Line Array, donde el principio de funcionamiento de éstos es bastante más complejo que lo expuesto anteriormente y es consecuencia de la relación de fase entre las cajas.

Un arreglo lineal es un grupo de elementos radiantes arreglados en línea recta, espaciados cercanamente y operando con igual amplitud y en fase. Descritos por Harry Olson en "Acoustical Engineering", los arreglos lineales son útiles en aplicaciones donde el sonido debe ser proyectado a grandes distancias. Esto se debe a que los arreglos lineales logran una cobertura vertical muy direccional.

Los arreglos lineales logran su directividad mediante interferencia constructiva y destructiva.

La directividad del altavoz varía con la frecuencia, a baja frecuencia es omnidireccional, al disminuir la longitud de onda, conforme aumenta la frecuencia, su directividad se estrecha.

Apilar dos de estos altavoces, uno sobre el otro, y operar ambos con la misma señal da como resultado un patrón de radiación diferente. En puntos sobre el eje entre ambas habrá interferencia constructiva y la presión sonora aumentará por 6 dB relativos a la presión sonora de una sola unidad. En otros puntos fuera del eje, las diferencias entre las trayectorias producirán cancelaciones, dando como resultado un nivel de presión sonora menor. Esta interferencia destructiva se llama "combing".

Una idea errónea y bastante común respecto a los line array es creer que éstos permiten a las ondas sonoras combinarse para crear una sola onda cilíndrica con características especiales de propagación. Bajo la teoría de la acústica lineal, esto no podría ser, por lo que este argumento no es ciencia, sino una técnica de mercado.

Las ondas sonoras no se pueden unir a las presiones sonoras usadas en sonorización, sino que pasan a través unas de otras linealmente. Aún a los altos niveles de presión presentes en la garganta de los motores de compresión, las ondas sonoras cumplen con la teoría de ondas lineales y pasan unas sobre otras transparentemente. Incluso a niveles de presión de mas de130 dB la distorsión no lineal es menor a 1%.

Para comprobar lo que acabamos de decir, colocamos dos cajas en arreglo "crossfire" (Fuego Cruzado) y observamos en el mapa de presión sonora que una no afecta a la otra en su eje, por lo que a cobertura y presión se refiere.






Los gráficos que vienen a continuación son los mapas de presión de lo que ocurre con 8 cajas de line array separadas 0,56 m de centro a centro de la caja. En los tres primeros casos la separación entre las cajas es inferior a 2/3 de la longitud de onda de la frecuencia que se reproduce.

Para fuentes omnidireccionales, frecuencias graves:














En los ejemplos siguientes estamos sobrepasando los 2/3 de onda de la frecuencia reproducida:




8 cajas convencionales en campo lejano





8 cajas formando un line array a la misma distancia

PRINCIPIOS QUE DEBEN CUMPLIR LOS LINES ARRAYS
La teoría de los line array funcionan mejor para las bajas frecuencias. Al disminuir la longitud de onda, más y más parlantes, pequeños en tamaño y espaciados más cercanamente, son necesarios para mantener la directividad.

El método más práctico para sistemas de sonorización es usar guías de onda, difusores acoplados a motores de compresión.

Emuladores de listón y difusores
Un principio que deben cumplir los difusores es tener la menor separación posible, para ello lo ideal seria emular un listón.

Cada fabricante ha elegido una técnica diferente para crear su guía de ondas, así Christian Heil optó por el DOSC (Difusor de ondas esféricas y cilíndricas).

El diseño de este difusor permite que cada onda sonora tome el mismo camino, creando un frente de onda de la misma fase en forma de cinta a partir de un motor de compresión clásico.

Muchas otras marcas, como Adamson o Nexo, han seguido este camino con diseños muy similares.

John Meyer optó por un emulador de cinta REM (Ruban Emulator Manifold).

En la parte de atrás del REM se colocan los dos motores, mientras que se aprecia cómo cada motor tiene 4 salidas para su difusión espaciadas a menos de 2/3 de la longitud de onda de la frecuencia máxima reproducida.

Y aunque parezca mentira, muchas cajas comercializadas como line array no cumplen este último principio, aunque algunas ya lo están rectificando.

Longitud de la linea
Otro principio fundamental para el funcionamiento correcto de un line array es que la longitud de éste sea mayor que la longitud de onda de la frecuencia mínima que puede ser reproducida.

En el siguiente mapa de presión sonora la longitud de la línea es inferior a su longitud de onda:





En este, sin embargo, la línea es mayor que la longitud de onda:





Respuesta en frecuencia según el número de cajas
Otra particularidad es que al apilar cajas éstas modifican la respuesta en frecuencia total del sistema, así lo observamos en el siguiente gráfico, donde se aprecia un aumento de frecuencias graves y medias. Las frecuencias agudas permanecen sin cambio.
Esta característica depende del número de cajas pero también del tamaño de estas.

Respuesta en frecuencia según los parámetros medioambientales
Sabemos que la velocidad del sonido, y por lo tanto su propagación, varía a medida que lo hace la temperatura, es decir, a más grados más velocidad.

Y que también existe atenuación debido a la distancia y absorción del aire.

Pero este no es el único parámetro medioambiental que afecta al sonido, uno de los más importantes es la humedad relativa, que se mide en porcentaje.

La interacción de estos dos factores modifica la respuesta en frecuencia del sistema, pero sólo en la zona de agudos.

Como se aprecia en la tabla siguiente, altas temperaturas con poca humedad atenúan las altas frecuencias, lo mismo ocurre si la temperatura es baja y existe mucha humedad.

Diferentes tiros de un line array
En un line array siempre es conveniente configurar varios tiros, es decir agrupar determinado numero de cajas para sonorizar diferentes zonas.
Es necesario tener el control absoluto en cuanto a nivel, ecualización y fase de cada tiro con respecto a los demás, para ello se hace necesario el empleo de procesadores digitales o analógicos como BSS Omnidrive, XTA, DBX Driverack o LD3 MEYER.

PROGRAMAS DE PREDICCIÓN ACÚSTICA Y CONFIGURACIÓN DE LINE ARRAYS
Por último, para la correcta configuración de un line array es necesario contar un programa de predicción que nos ayude a escoger las angulaciones entre las cajas. Casi todas las marcas tienen su propio programa, sin uno de éstos la predicción es prácticamente imposible de realizar.

Tenemos que tener en cuenta que en los lines arrays, al tener cobertura vertical muy estrecha, un error de pocos grados puede tener unas consecuencias muy graves y dejar una zona del público sin sonorizar.

Antes de realizar un diseño de un recinto a sonorizar con un line array necisateremos herramientas imprescindibles como son los medidores de distancia láser, inclinómetros digitales.

El programa de uso general más conocido y uno de los más complejos para predicción acústica es EASE , el cual permite hacer diseños completos teniendo en cuenta el material y las superficies.

En la vida real, donde necesitamos hacer predicciones a diario por motivo de las giras y estamos en un lugar distinto cada día; cada fabricante tiene su propio programa, la mayoría están realizados en entornos de Excel, como Ease Focus de QSC, Soundvision de HEIL ACOUSTIC, GeoSoft de NEXO, Y-axis Shooter de Adamson.y otros como Mapp On Line de MEYER SOUND, cuyos gráficos ilustran este artículo y que permite ver mapas de presión sonora y fase, interferencia constructiva y destructiva."


----------



## tiopepe123

gracias por el articulo, muy interesante y un tema desconocido por mi.

Es una gran ayuda que filtres la información, en internet al final uno queda loco con tantos articulos y al final uno no sabe discernir entre lo importante de lo superfluo.


----------



## Danielv

La verdad es que este tipo de sonido es tremendo, yo pensaba que no, pense que era algo normal hasta un dia que lo escuche en la Copa America 2007 aki en Venezuela, en un campo de futbol que es algo enorme y tan solo unas cuantas de estas de la marca DAS estremecieron todo el campo, aparte un sonido muy limpio y claro y donde tu estabas, el sonido llegaba igual de claro.

Saludos!


----------



## Danielv

Bueno, me rebotaron duro !

Quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene algunos planos para line array, yo habia visto uno pero no recuendo en donde fue y me paso por alto! aunque no es mi intension ponerme a construir eso en estos tiempos pero mas adelante es posible!


----------



## Dano

Muy bueno el artículo.

Para seguir con la saga array habría que agregar un informe sobre los K-array

Saludos


----------



## maxep

a bueno. tendria que escuchar eso.,. realmente muy interesante.,. ahora q pasa con los bajos? como es el "golpe" de estos sistemas?


----------



## Dano

Mirad lo que me encontré googleando:   www.ispmusica.com/articulo.asp?id=809

Justo sobre K-array

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Quedense amigos:


_A continuación se pueden ver algunas de las características de esta maravilla de la técnica:
KH4 - Specifications
*139 dB @1mt* MAX Continuous SPL
100-19,000 Hz Frequency Range +/-3dB
100° Nominal Horizontal Coverage from 100 to 16,000 Hz
Sizes - Only 112x60x16 cm
Weight - Only 47 Kg
_
_En las hojas de características técnicas facilitadas por el fabricante (se pueden ver en la red), éste afirma que en un volumen de dos metros cúbicos se pueden transportar más de 64 Kw. Imagino que será incluyendo en tal espacio los herrajes necesarios para el izado del sistema, digo esto porque si uno, al igual que yo mismo, hace un pequeño cálculo, verá que en esos dos metros cúbicos, de lo que son estas KH4 podrá introducir hasta dieciocho, tanto como decir, más de 74Kw. Cualquiera se puede hacer una idea de lo que ocupa tal volumen en el espacio. Igualmente, cualquiera podrá comprender el motivo del enunciado que he elegido para este trabajo. Si no lo veo no lo creo, y aún así me cuesta lo suyo._



74.000 Watts en 2 m3. 

Donde vamos a llegar. Desde luego, debemos cambiar la concepcion de diseños en el foro "elementos de salida"

Suponiendo que en el artículo nos mientan un 30%, eso tiene que ser acojonante. con perdon.






Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

No entiendo muy bien como estan construidas estas 'cajas' o arreglos. No hay mucha información sobre K-array . Seguire investigando. 

Estoy deacuerdo con el amigo tecnicdeso: ''debemos cambiar la concepcion de diseños en el foro "elementos de salida" ''

Saludos


----------



## jhonrafael23

Dirigete aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/


----------



## KARAPALIDA

1 Euro el watt  jua como es la teoria de funcionamiento de esas bellesas. tienen algo que ver con esas armas sonicas de EEUU super direccionales tambien son asi como una pantalla plana.

La construye  American Technology Corporation

Maximum SPL 151dB instantaneous tone @ 1 meter
Emitter Harmonic Distortion < 2.2% THD at 2 kHz
Nominal Beam Width +/- 15° at 2 kHz
Power Input 48 VDC input power
Power Requirements Peak Power Consumption 600 Watts
AC to DC Power Supply Optional
TECHNICAL

Destapando las cajitas magicas 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/spotlight-line-array-11684/


----------



## Paloky

Hace cosa de un año, tuve el placer de assistir a unas jornadas técnicas sobre los Line-array y realmente, les puedo asegurar que son una maravilla.

El concepto principal, es que consiguen que las ondas sonoras, viajen en linea recta sin expandirse (como un laser). de esta forma, los altavoces de la parte de abajo, son para las zonas mas cercanas a los altavoces. Y los de mas arriba, consiguen llegar muy lejos sin dejar sordos a los de delante.   De esta forma, consiguen un sonido homogeneo sin dejar sordos a los de la primera fila.

Realmente, el truco de estos sistemas, radica en la forma que tiene el cono del altavoz para que emita unidireccionalmente el sonido.

saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Entre otras cosas...


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Me parece que no tienen cono, estoi viendo y son transductores ultrasonicos de ahi el espesor del equipo, pero no se quedan cortos con los w 4000 por cada panel bue tampoko con el presio 54000 euros los 26000w aunque no se cuanto cuestan 26000 w convencionales


----------



## natalia&amp;m88

Hola, me gustaría saber porqué los frentes de onda reflejados de un rayo acústico son esféricos mientras que los refractados no lo son.
Gracias.


----------



## atila083

no he tenido la oportunidad de escucharlos pero los he visto y el comentario de mis amistades es que la propagación es mucho mejor y la calidad de sonido ni hablar aparte de la reducción en su tamaño en algunos sistemas


----------



## gaston sj

ayer tube la oportunidad de escuchar un sistema de esos ...en un anfiteatro al aire libre. realmente es esplendido el sonido ... y la direccionabilidad el de la ultima fila escuchaba tan bien como el de la primera. realmente excelente. el sistema que escuche no pude verle la marca pero se que eran unas 12 cajas colgadas por lado. y de graves tenian 6 parlantes de 18" en cada punta del escenario. sonorizaron para unas 30.000 personas .


----------



## pepestudios

De todas las que he escuchado, me quedo con las Adamson canadienses, son bien profundas en graves y mejor equilibradas en medios, aparte se adaptan muy bien a las potencias clase d.


----------



## Dano

Hoy dando unas vueltas por youtube me encontre con esto.

YouTube - juanjo k-array

YouTube - live array

Vale la pena verlo y escucharlo sin desperdicios.

Saludos


----------



## Danielv

Existen varios programas para el calculo de alineacion segun el lugar para estos sistemas, la verdad no trabajo con ellos todavia pero me gustaria ir aprendiendo un poco, alguien me podria dar una pagina para uno de estos programas? yo tengo el aero ware de DAS, pero me gustaria ver otro


----------



## Tacatomon

En pocas palabras.

Los sistemas Array estan diseñados para que con pocoa potencia y pocas cajas, se obtenga gran SPL y una direccionalidad seleccionable a voluntad.

Si es así, la ventaja contra los sistemas clasicos es barbara... 4000W en potencias de 500W... Woofers de 10 con desplazamiento de 31mm.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

cuando sea grande quiero una asi....je


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo que no me gusta de los arrays es que para obtener los beneficios de esta tecnologia al 100% se necesitan muchas de estas cajas, por lo menos 8 para que la longitud del array satisfaga la ley de la minima frecuencia reproducir.

Ademas de que se demora mucho el armado de la estructura metalica donde van colgados.

Ahora por aca se esta usando una imitacion de line array, mejor llamado stack array o stacked array, algo asi como arreglo apilado, las cuales son cajas rectagulares que van apiladas encima de los bajos, se trata de cumplir con las leyes de los arrays para obtener un resultado aceptable y ademas que no se necesita la estructura metalica, esto se usa en el ambito de DJ y amplificacion de musica grabada.

Claro que la cobertura vertical se ve afectada por no tener la tipica forma de J. 

Saludos....


----------



## djpusse

hola gente como andan estoy interesado en hacer sistema array desde hace un tiempo alguien encontro algo de información sobre los k-array?? sobre que parlantes lleva y cuantos y que driver?? alguien sabe como andan?? por el precio que tienen no creo que anden mal 


Saludos amigos del foro


----------



## Tacatomon

Y para los graves que cajones usan???
Bass Reflex
Horn Loaded
Band pass????
Sellada???
Si tienes 50kW de medios y agudos... imaginense la cantidad de graves que tienes que tener. 85kW de graves???


----------



## ivan_mzr

Los tipos populares son reflex, banpass y horn load nunca e visto un sellado en linea profesional.

JBL utiliza reflex en su linea TOP






Meyer tiene varios modelos y uno de ellos es un reflex en configuracion cardiode 2x18" al frente y 2 x15" atras





Nexo utiliza band pass en configuracion cardiode 2 x 18"





Adamson uno de 2 x 21" no especifica el tipo(creo):





Martin Audio utiliza el horn load:


----------



## Tacatomon

Muchas gracias por la info Iván.

Pero, ¿Estos graves los cuelgan tambien?. En los escenarios de conciertos nunca los he visto, yo pienso que los tienen abajo del escenario pero, pues para estar a la par con taaannta potencia en los medios y agudos, necesitas un monton de cajones y amplificadores para todo el conjunto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pero, ¿Estos graves los cuelgan tambien?.



El Sistema *Vertec de JBL* fabrica subgraves para colgar:



Aquí encontré otros subgraves pero en el escenario:





Y otros mas en la WEB pero desconozco totalmente:


----------



## Tacatomon

Wow!!!

Sin palabras. Una cosa. 
Se sentira la presión sonora igual en el piso que con las cajas de graves ahi arriba??? Yo creo que no.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Esteee te voy a decir lo que he leído, mas no lo se por experiencia propia. 

Se colocan colgados para ganar SPL a gran distancia y no "revolverle el estomago a la gente de la primera fila del escenario".

Ahora es obvio que no tiene la misma presión, pierdes las "imágenes fantasmas". 

Pero esto es practico solo para grandes conciertos. Ya que los bajos que estan a nivel del piso casi no "suenan" al final de la fila del evento, ya que la gente que está por delante "absorbe" el sonido y no llega atrás.

Pero esta gente sabe sus cosas del audio.

En las siguientes imágenes se observa que también poseen subgraves a nivel del piso:





Infiero que los subgraves colgados funcionan como "campo lejano" y los subgraves a nivel del piso funcionan como "campo cercano".


----------



## Tacatomon

Ahora sí.
Si tienen todos los graves en el aire, en el piso en primera fila no se sentiría muy bien el sonido. Tienen que compensar por tooodos lados.

Gracias por la info Yoangel.
Saludos y felices fiestas!!!


----------



## Dano

Muevo éste tema a Audio: Discución General, está bastante lleno de Stickys el subforo de Gran Señal además de que nunca debió estar ahí.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a todos los interesados en sistemas array Meyer Sound Facilita informacion GRATUITA (los planos en 2D y 3D).
link: http://www.meyersound.com/index.php


----------



## mango tech

Danielv dijo:


> Bueno, me rebotaron duro !
> 
> Quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene algunos planos para line array, yo habia visto uno pero no recuendo en donde fue y me paso por alto! aunque no es mi intension ponerme a construir eso en estos tiempos pero mas adelante es posible!



hola amigo... primero que todo si quieres entrar en los nuevos sistemas de sonido line array deves informarte sobre los parlantes que se utiliza en estos sistemas los cuales ya no funcionan con los imanes comunes que se ven en los parlantes normales que tienen una fuerza muy limitada; encambio los parantes de line array funcionan con los imanes de neodimio que generan una fuerza imprecionantemente desvordada y por consiguiente las fuerzas que genera la bobina del parlante van a ser mucho mas fuertes mejor dicho me explico si tienes un parlante de 15" de tecnologia basica y uno de 8" con un magneto de neodimio vas a hacer lo mismo simple y llanamente porque el embobinado en un neodimio va a generar unas fuerzas mucho mas elevadas sobre el cono del parlante y de hay que den ese sonido tan elebado, espero haverte guiado un poco pero si tienes alguna duda tratare de enfocarte en lo que pueda mi conocimiento sobre este concepto


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

mango tech dijo:


> los parantes de line array funcionan con los imanes de neodimio


Cierto, eso hace que disminuya de manera importante el peso total de la caja.



mango tech dijo:


> los imanes de neodimio que generan una fuerza imprecionantemente desvordada


Depende. Si comparamos uno de Neodimio y uno de Ferrita del mismo tamaño, tiene mayor campo magnético el de Neodimio.

La razón de ser del uso del Neodimio, es que se pueden usar imanes mas pequeños y delgados para lograr el mismo Campo M. Y como resultado total menor peso para el colgado del sistema.


----------



## aldemarar

mango tech dijo:


> hola amigo... primero que todo si quieres entrar en los nuevos sistemas de sonido line array deves informarte sobre los parlantes que se utiliza en estos sistemas los cuales ya no funcionan con los imanes comunes que se ven en los parlantes normales que tienen una fuerza muy limitada; encambio los parantes de line array funcionan con los imanes de neodimio que generan una fuerza imprecionantemente desvordada y por consiguiente las fuerzas que genera la bobina del parlante van a ser mucho mas fuertes mejor dicho me explico si tienes un parlante de 15" de tecnologia basica y uno de 8" con un magneto de neodimio vas a hacer lo mismo simple y llanamente porque el embobinado en un neodimio va a generar unas fuerzas mucho mas elevadas sobre el cono del parlante y de hay que den ese sonido tan elebado, espero haverte guiado un poco pero si tienes alguna duda tratare de enfocarte en lo que pueda mi conocimiento sobre este concepto



esta muy bueno tu comentario pero que hay de cierto de que esos parlantes de neodimio tienden a calentarse mucho y por ende en ciudades de clima caliente se queman mucho las bobinas?


----------



## Tacatomon

aldemarar dijo:


> esta muy bueno tu comentario pero que hay de cierto de que esos parlantes de neodimio tienden a calentarse mucho y por ende en ciudades de clima caliente se queman mucho las bobinas?



Los altavoces de alto rendimiento cuentan con generosos disipadores de calor en la estructura del motor magnético para evacuar ese calor de forma eficiente. Y si se queman los altavoces, es por una mala administración de la potencia no por un "Diseño a la ligera" 
http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=301

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar

Tacatomon dijo:


> Los altavoces de alto rendimiento cuentan con generosos disipadores de calor en la estructura del motor magnético para evacuar ese calor de forma eficiente. Y si se queman los altavoces, es por una mala administración de la potencia no por un "Diseño a la ligera"
> http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=301
> 
> Saludos!



eso lo dice por experiencia propia o por lo que escriben los fabricantes,me gustaria la opinion de alguien que los haya usado


----------



## Tacatomon

Cualquier otro compañero lo puede corroborar.
Un altavoz de Neodimio de alto rendimiento tiene algún tipo de disipador en su estructura que faciliten la extracción de calor. 
No los he probado Personalmente, pero los he visto y analizado. Como este P. Audio. Vuelvo a hacer hincapié en que los altavoces con imán de neodimio no se queman por que no tengan una suficiente "Salida" del calor generado,* va más bien por el lado de la potencia administrada y el control eficiente de esta (Xover).*
Además, no confiaría en otro altavoz con esta tecnología que no venga de un fabricante medianamente decente. Los invito a ver la linea de altavoces de neodimio de Eminence siendo este fabricante algo "Austero" en sus diseños y Muy económicos.

Saludos!

PS: Ese pequeño P.Audio estaba rondando en mi ciudad los $315USD.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

aldemarar dijo:


> me gustaria la opinion de alguien que los haya usado


¿Y quién te garantiza si el que los usó y los quemó, les dio un uso correcto sin distorsiones y cortes de frecuencia óptimos?


----------



## aldemarar

compañero Tacatomon yo compre 4 paudio de los que tu muestras pero todavia no los uso por que no e terminado las cabinas por eso estoy preguntando porque por haca dicen que se queman y estaba pensando colocarles una tapa de aluminio alas cajas para ayudar a disipar


----------



## Tacatomon

aldemarar dijo:


> compañero Tacatomon yo compre 4 paudio de los que tu muestras pero todavia no los uso por que no e terminado las cabinas por eso estoy preguntando porque por haca dicen que se queman y estaba pensando colocarles una tapa de aluminio alas cajas para ayudar a disipar



No hagas caso... Si ellos los quemaron por X cosa, no caigas en el error. El principio fundamental de que el altavoz trabaje Comodamente está en las frecuencias de corte donde este presente su máxima eficiencia en su ancho de banda. Respetando la potencia administrada y el buen diseño del recinto acústico No debe de pasar nada.


----------



## mango tech

aldemarar dijo:


> eso lo dice por experiencia propia o por lo que escriben los fabricantes,me gustaria la opinion de alguien que los haya usado



hola a todos de nuevo yo ya estoy utilizando estos parlantes marca byc y la verdad lo del calentamiento es un mito ya que los fabricantes de estos se matan mucho construyendolos simplemente para que se quemen por cuestiones del clima jejejeje, ve tranquilo y no te olbides de jamas exeder el parlante ya que hay si se queman y son halgo caros pero la verdad son de lo mejor y lo que te dicen los compañeros del foro es verdad si tienen dicipador de calor y es bastante efectivo chao y gracias por la atencion


----------



## aldemarar

bueno gracias compañeros ya e resuelto esa duda y por la caja todo bien porque yo mismo la calcule con winsid. son cuatro parlantes de 600wrms estoy pensando en usar 2000wrms para los cuatro


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

aldemarar dijo:


> son cuatro parlantes de 600wrms estoy pensando en usar 2000wrms para los cuatro


Lo ideal sería tener un amplificador capaz de suministrar unos 2000 W RMS a 4 Ohm por canal, así conectas 2 altavoces por canal.


----------



## aldemarar

dos mil por canal no crees que es mucho, si los dos parlantes disipan 1200w y tampoco me gusta excederme
con el volumen


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

aldemarar dijo:


> dos mil por canal no crees que es mucho, si los dos parlantes disipan 1200w


No, no es mucho. Y esto ya se ha tratado varias veces acá mismo en el foro; la estructura (o la forma, el programa, etc) de la música no es continuo.

Si con lo tuyo te alcanza, todo ok. Pero si quieres mas presión, la idea no es montar mas altavoces y que estén "mal alimentados"...


----------



## Tacatomon

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> No, no es mucho. Y esto ya se ha tratado varias veces acá mismo en el foro; la estructura (o la forma, el programa, etc) de la música no es continuo.
> 
> Si con lo tuyo te alcanza, todo ok. Pero si quieres mas presión, la idea no es montar mas altavoces y que estén "mal alimentados"...



 .


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, No entiendo la reacción del compañero Aldemarar


----------



## capitanp

Yo tengo esos parlantes B&C y 18sound

y en lo personal no usaria neodimio en graves no es lo mismo que usar el iman de ferrite, el largo del campo magnetico del neodimio es mas angosto y la excurcion de la bobina de un parlante de graves es amplia y recuerden que pasa cuando la bobina sobrepasa los limites del campo magnetico... genera calor y perdida de rendimiento, ahora para medios y agudos son exelentes (pas adelante pondre fotos) en nitidez a bajo volumen

tengo estos

http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=258

http://www.eighteensound.com/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=190

http://www.bcspeakers.com/product.php?id=2


PD: jeje este es mi mensaje N° 1000


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

capitanp dijo:


> el largo del campo magnetico del neodimio es mas angosto y la excurcion de la bobina de un parlante de graves es amplia y recuerden que pasa cuando la bobina sobrepasa los limites del campo magnetico... genera calor y perdida de rendimiento


De verdad, primera vez que leo eso. No se si algo tendrá que ver la tecnología que usa, por ejemplo, JBL Pro en sus Line Array's: "Differential Drive®". Que en donde el altavoz además de usar doble bobina (Dual Coil, como los de auto) tiene doble imán de neodimio: "Dual Magnet Neodymium". Y sólo lo usa en sus altavoces de baja frecuencia (LF).    

PS:


capitanp dijo:


> PD: jeje este es mi mensaje N° 1000


Cuando yo leí tu mensaje hace 2 días era número 999, así que el 1.000 debe estar por otro lado  

Igual Felicitaciones, ya casi le llegas a @fogonazo con mas de 11.000


----------



## salomon103

Hola. Que opinan sobre armar un sistema lineal con dos bocinas de 8 pulgadas mas un driver de 1 pulgada con componentes krack http://coibaimport.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25_88_27_66&products_id=245 que son muy economicos y se ve que son buenos. O armarlo mejor con una bocina de 12 pulgadas mas dos driver de 1 pulgada.

cual me dará mejor respuesta?


----------



## aldemarar

salomon103 dijo:


> Hola. Que opinan sobre armar un sistema lineal con dos bocinas de 8 pulgadas mas un driver de 1 pulgada con componentes krack http://coibaimport.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25_88_27_66&products_id=245 que son muy economicos y se ve que son buenos. O armarlo mejor con una bocina de 12 pulgadas mas dos driver de 1 pulgada.
> 
> cual me dará mejor respuesta?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 51686
> Ver el archivo adjunto 51687



yo armaria mejor 1 de 12" mas dos de 6" mas un driver de 1" o 1" 1/2 a tres vias para que te cubra toda la frecuencias de medio bajo y medios altos


----------



## salomon103

Actualmente tengo 2 pares de bocinas lineales que hice con bocinas de una de 12 pulgadas mas dos de 1 pulgada y me dan muy buena respuesta. pero en una ocasion escuche una rocola que no se que bocinas tenia, pero se veia como que tenia tan solo dos bocinas de 8 pulgadas mas dos agudos de bocina normal pero como de 3 pulgadas y de grave no se veia tampoco porque estaba por la parte de abajo tapado con una malla y un cubre polvo que no dejaba ver los componentes.
Pero el sonido que salia de este aparato era increible claro y sin distorsión, ademas de que sonaba bastante fuerte.
Por eso me surgio la inquietud de hacer algo asi pero para un arreglo lineal, y me imagino que el sonido sera  aun mejor que esta rocola.
Ademas de que lo que quiero es tener el sonido aereo con bafles lo mas liviano posible, por aquello de la seguridad para que no vaya a caerse con tanto peso, y tambien de puros componentes de esta marca me estaria costando unos 80 dolares por caja.


----------



## aldemarar

es que los dos parlantes de 6,5" no pesan mucho y si quieres calda tienes que usar 3 bias


----------



## julio cb

uhmm
(hola amigo... primero que todo si quieres entrar en los nuevos sistemas de sonido line array deves informarte sobre los parlantes que se utiliza en estos sistemas los cuales ya no funcionan con los imanes comunes que se ven en los parlantes normales que tienen una fuerza muy limitada; encambio los parantes de line array funcionan con los imanes de neodimio que generan una fuerza imprecionantemente desvordada y por consiguiente las fuerzas que genera la bobina del parlante van a ser mucho mas fuertes mejor dicho me explico si tienes un parlante de 15" de tecnologia basica y uno de 8" con un magneto de neodimio vas a hacer lo mismo simple y llanamente porque el embobinado en un neodimio va a generar unas fuerzas mucho mas elevadas sobre el cono del parlante y de hay que den ese sonido tan elebado, espero haverte guiado un poco pero si tienes alguna duda tratare de enfocarte en lo que pueda mi conocimiento sobre este concepto)


bueno estuve leendo el post y la verdad no concuerda el comentario de mango tech acerca de los parlantes de neodimio, no se puede meter 2 parlantes de diferente medida en el mismo saco para decir que es lo mismo porque el otro es de neodimio;
como es sabido el tamaño de un parlante determina su ancho de banda y la densidad de flujo magnetico (T) el spl del parlante. (hablo en general sin mucho detalle)

ejemplo para los parlantes b&c .

este modelo 18 tbx 100 (magneto convensional)
tiene una sensibilidad de 97 db ,densidad de flujo 1.1T(tesla) y una potencial nominal de 1200w con un peso igual a 13 kilos.

y el modelo 18nw100 (magneto de neodimio)
tiene una sensibilidad de 98db ,densidad de flujo 1.2T y una potencia nominal de 1200 w con un peso igual a 9.3 kilos
los beneficios un menor peso y una sensibilidad ligeramente mayor 
claro tambien a que tener en cuenta que con esta nueva tecnologia estan llegando a potencias mayores.

los sistemas line array tienen mejor respuesta en frecuencia en todo el ancho de banda (no todos) ya que las ondas que generan son planas y transparentes cuando hay interaccion entre cajas (es decir tiene menos cancelaciones ,mejor respuesta en fase)
es un error pensar que por que es un line array van sonar enormemente fuerte con respecto a una caja convencional,
hay un dicho que dice," la potencia sin control no sirve de nada"
los sistemas line array son sistemas de alto rendimiento,pocas perdidas, mejor dispersion(de 90 a 120 grados en el plano horizontal) y control vertical (según el numero de cajas)para llegar mayores distancias;
Es por eso que hay line array pequeños por el rendimiento del los mismos(no por que son de neodimio suenan enormemente,usan los los parlantes de neodimio por lo liviano en peso y su mayor spl en menor espacio).
Llegan mas lejos por que al generar ondas planas el patron polar es mas uniforme en todo el ancho de banda y hay menos lobulos laterales de energia perdida (esto es el problema de las cajas convencionales) y al apilar en una formacion vertical se comporta como un sistema unico pero mucho mas grande.
en resumen digamos que un sistema convensional, mientras mas grande es, tiene mas can celaciones (mas restas que sumas en funcion de la frecuencia) por la interaccion entre cajas y un sistema line array con el mismo numeros de cajas y con la misma potencia tien de a llegar mas lejos y con excelente calidad para todo el ancho de banda y muy buena dispersion.

si en algo esto errado estare atento a sus criticas.


----------



## salomon103

Esta interesante tu aportacion, aunque aun asi se me hace muy poca diferencia de peso comparando una bocina de neodimio con una de ferrita, y tambien en precio. 

Comparando especificamente las especificaciones de las bocinas eminence de 12 pulgadas, he visto que aguantan mas potencia las de ferrita y tienen buenas especificaciones (pueden verlo en la paguina de eminence).

En teoria asi lo creo. Yo no he tenido bocinas de neodimio para opinar lo contrario. Si alguien a trabajado con los dos tipos de bocinas y puede darnos su experiencia, seria bueno para comprender lo que se dice y asi no invertir en algo que los fabricantes nos quieren vender como novedoso.

Opinen...


----------



## erneke

buenas a todo el foro,quisiera que me saquen de una duda yo compre unas cajas array 2 parlantes de 10" + Driver y en la parte de atras dice 16 Ohms. el que me lo vendio me dijo que al conectar 4 cajas en paralelo queda en 2ohms pero el sonidista que me lo va a regular dice que trabaja en 4ohms y necesito si no es mucha molestia que me digan cual de los dos tiene razon para comprar la potencia adecuada segun el consumo en rms que tenga las 4 cajas juntas. saludos


----------



## electra1

a ver vamos a ver si tenemos 1 caja de 16 ohms,despues le pones otra de 16 nos que dan 8 no, si ponemos 2 que hacen ocho entonces 4 cajas de 16 ohms nos dan 4 cierto o me equivoco


----------



## KERLY

EXACTAMENTE como dice el compaÑero electra te queda en 4 ohm en esa con figuracion serie- paralelo , siguiendo la misma configuracion para que la bajes  a 2 ohm  te tocaria agregarle  4 cabinas mas  hablamos


----------



## KERLY

Quemas compañeros del foro quien me puede orientar con respecto a un clon de un sistema array para miis 4 clon cv

PRIMER CASO - un sitema de dos vias (2 de 12 para  los medios y  dos unidades de driver para las altas  a unos de los extremos

SEGUNDO CASO - o un sistema de tres vias (2 de 10paralos medio bajos, 2 de 6.5 medio altas y 2 driver para las altas en todo el centro  , en este caso como seria la configuracion de conexion , nececitaria un crossover de tres vias o de 4 


si no estoy mal en el primer caso seria un crossover de tres vias uno para los bajos  clon cv
una para las medias de 12 
y el ultimo para las altas corijan si estoy mal...


y en el segundo caso  podria ser lo mismo con un crossver de tres vias o uno de cuatro...


sobra decir que la mayoria de los componentes son marca CHINO-CLON PERO DE LOS MAS BUENO QUE HALLA para ir compemsando perdidas


----------



## augusto1581

maxep dijo:


> a bueno. tendria que escuchar eso.,. realmente muy interesante.,. ahora q pasa con los bajos? como es el "golpe" de estos sistemas?



si te referis el los bajos en un line array no existen por que bien estan cortados en una frecuencia de 63 hasta 150 segun el fabricante los low o bajos siguen siendo los conosidos ya 
de 15" 18" 21" segun la marca y modelo !! 

espero que responda tu pregunta 

saludos !!!


----------



## eschizo

Genial. 
Muy buen artículo, perfecto para diseñar y calibrar sistemas lineales.


----------

